# Game set to go into administration?



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Seems a possibility:-



iMediaMonkey.com 09/03/2012 said:


> It has been reported that GAME's management have been told to prepare for administration, as the group, which owns GAME and GameStation has just two weeks to save itself, according to MCV.
> 
> There are hopes that a buyer, such as US chain, GameStop will take over the group and save it from going into administration over the coming weeks.
> 
> ...


More here...

I had been holding on to £60 worth of vouchers from Christmas so they were used up today


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just used all mine up this week.. I think they are doomed.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I said this on Friday to a few mates on XBox. You cant miss the release/ cancel pre orders of games in this day and age. 

Not only have they lost the business from not selling games, they've damaged their customer base and on top of all that theyre by far the most expensive place to buy from.

No doubt there'll be numerous job losses which is always unfortunate in this climate.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't look good , not good news for where i work either as we have the contract to move all Games new and used games between their stores etc.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

only thing I ever buy from game is pre owned older games that have come way down. the biggest problem with the one near me is that it takes an age to get served even if there is no one in the shop! its like they keep all the discs in a big pile in the back. shame if gamestation goes under as I love the atmosphere in their chorley branch, they always have metal playing over the stereo and the manager is a real gamer (and a right laugh) and not just a suit.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Deano said:


> only thing I ever buy from game is pre owned older games that have come way down. the biggest problem with the one near me is that it takes an age to get served even if there is no one in the shop! its like they keep all the discs in a big pile in the back. shame if gamestation goes under as I love the atmosphere in their chorley branch, they always have metal playing over the stereo and the manager is a real gamer (and a right laugh) and not just a suit.


The staff in the Crawley branches are like that, well into there gaming.. managers included and metal (gamestation) pumping out whilst you browse
It would be gutting if they were no more


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think their issues started when they paid out a 20 million dividend to their owners....

:thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

We have both a Gamestation and Game store in the same shopping centre so they even compete with themselves. It's nice to browse a shop in person but we are our own worst enemies, we want to pay the lowest price so tend to do that online. I also think the supermarkets are outpricing the likes of Game now too, and they have nearly as much range on display. If Game is bought I reckon we'll see a lot of stores closing and they'll look to focus on improving their online presence.


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

I went into game today to look at psvita games and uncharted was £44.99 which is £9-10 more expensive than online:doublesho no wonder they are in trouble!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

on the flipside though, I went in there today with the kids as they had xmas money unspent, and we came out with two preowned Dsi's, 4 games, 2 cases and 2100 MS points for me for just over £130. not bad. and i got £5 reward points. Asda are worse for games as their preowned ones are astronomically priced. They were asking £25 for DiRt !


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

The gaming market is all about the preowned games now, the only games I buy new are the ones I preorder. Can't wait for gta 5  I'd pay £50-60 for it.

Also DO NOT trade in your old games! I sell my on amazon as you get much more for them. Some of my old Psp games would only get 30p trade in but could sell them on amazon for £3-4 !!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I now prefer Gamestation to Game, as has been said before in Game I seem to spend 15 minutes in a que. In Gamestation its straight in and out in 5 minutes. 

It would be a shame for them to go to the wall though.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

A sad day - although not too unpredictable, it's just another commodity product that can be sold on volume by online retailers at low margin or by supermarkets to gain other sales.

CD/DVD/Games/Blockbuster type stores will universally face big challenges going forward.......amazon et' al over the last 10 years have had a reasonable impact but nothing like we'll see going forward with broadband speeds allowing streaming and downloading direct, and the 'In the cloud', 'App Stores', Lovefilm & netflix easier avenues for people spending their money and getting instant access to what they want.

Johnny - It's the same company - they're in the same boat!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't sign into my account to see how many points I had.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Sad times to see them on the brink, but to be perfectly honest, in the climat the way it is, i go to whoever is cheapest (amazon,play etc..) 

Game is one of those stores i only tend to use when i need something urgently and cant wait for postage (i.e. Controller breaks etc..)


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I think their issues started when they paid out a 20 million dividend to their owners....
> 
> :thumb:


Sounds like they played the wrong game and now find themselves with no lives left.


----------

